# July and August Testers 2ww! Part 2



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

New Home!

Victoria - welcome across to the 2ww! Good luck! Glad you are feeling a little better after your OHSS....

Jo - so sorry that today has been a toughie for you, I think when you experience a negative go on IVF you go through so many incredible emotions and at the moment you're going to be very raw (((((((((hugs)))))).

Joe33 - smack wrist for you, embie grades don't matter. The only reason they matter is purely for freezing. There have been girls on here with positives from lower "graded" embies you just can't tell (((((((hugs))))).

Hayley - welcome aboard!

zoew - can understand the temptation to test at the best of times, so no rollicking from me, you've got a lot on at the moment with your mil so take it easy, cos results aren't accurate at 10dpt!

tinker - OHSS yep nice sign but not a nice experience!  Drink cranberry it does help! Don't know why but it does, take care and keep the fluid intake up!

Claire - good OHSS tips there! glad you are doing OK, even with light bleeding........ 

Welshy - only you and Steve!  Welcome across and lets hope Morecambe and Wise stick to you, rather than funny jokes!  Masses of luck. I've done some guess work on your tx and test date, yell if it's wrong!

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd

manda73UK IVF ET - Testing - 23rd

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th

Hayley E IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th

kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Macaroni IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd Aug


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
sueL-i know im being silly.ive had a nice shower and im feeling abit more positive now.the hospital never talked to me about good grades or bad grades that why i was thinking maybe the embies i had put back were not good grades.all i know is 1 was 2 cell and the other 4 cell.
my mum has just gave me gestrone injection.bless her she kept saying does it hurt.i said just shove it in im used to it now.


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Ladies 
Can I join you?
Had 2 lovely embies put back on Friday 16th July
Test on 30th July
good luck everyone
julie


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Joe33
Hi Ialso had 1 2 cell and 1 4 cell embies put back - my clinic just said that they were both excellent so please dont worry 
We test the same day! All the luck in the world 
take care 
julie


----------



## tinker (Jul 9, 2004)

hi everyone , 
thanks for all your advice and support , im drinking loads and am going to have lots of protein today so hopefully by the time i go to the clinic 2moro it will have improved enough that they wont need to admit me.


lots iof love and big hugs to all of you

tinker
xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Halloooooo

I think I am going mad! On day 9 now of 2ww and dunno how I'm gonna get through the next 5 days!!!
Had really bad cramps on Sat and Sun (day 6 and 7) and hoping very much that this was implantation but not holding out much hope.

Hope all you other 2ww ladies are coping better than me.

Lots of love and positive vibes comin your way!

Karen xxx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
macaroni-hi.im due to test at hospital on the 30th but i know i will test earlier.ive got 4 pg test in the house so i will test tue,wed,thur,fri next week.
im only on day 6 after et and it feels like a life time.ive got too much time on my hands as im off work for the 2ww.i cant get the house any cleaner.ha ha.i just keep looking for symptoms all the time and i know that not everyone gets them.
catch you all later.im off for some dinner


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Girls
just a quickie to let you know it hasn't worked out for me this time. 
The AF witch came a-visiting, she was just teasing the last couple of days. 

Just posted a long one on the june/july super baby dusters, so won't go into it all again. 
I'm OK, but sad, obviously. 

My ACU have been brilliant and have already set me up with an appointment in September - I thought the wait would be longer to try again  (oh yes, I'm gonna!) so I just need to try and get my head around being pleased to see my AF next month!  

Anyway lots of love and luck to you all ladies, one thing I am very glad I have found out by getting involved in this IVF lark is that there are many other women out there with their own incredible stories - the support we all give each other has been amazing. ^cuddleup^

I'll be back to chat in a few days when I've got back into the swing of things. All of you take care.

love 
Clairexx


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Claire 

Really sorry to hear that it didn't work this time. Been there and its not great. Sending you a big hug.

You are definitely right to get back on the rollercoaster and hopefully your dream will come true next time.

love
luisa


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Claire,

So sorry sweetheart.Sending you lots of  .

Wishing you all the best for' next time'

Love Em


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

claire 

i am so sorry hun,   just take your time for yourself , in time the sadness will be less, when you are ready to talk we will all be here for you.

luv pam


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Claire I'm sooo sorry that she has arrived and spoilt everything  This is the first post of yours that has brought a tear to my eye  rather than a smile . You and DP take time out for lots of hugs and stuff. Glad to hear that your not giving up.

Take care hun ^group^ ^group^

Zoe Wxx


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Well what an eventful night I had. Last night I started getting some really sharp pains in my kidney, I managed to cope with it until I went to the loo at 3am after no sleep at all and went down like a sack of you know what. DH took me to A&E and I have been told I have quite a bad kidney infection, so more drugs for me. I really thinks it's my bodies way of saying give me a break. So I am now back in bed. Can't believe that a kidney infection can be so painful, I can barely walk.

Well I must get back to bed as DH will freak!!!

Love
Zoe W xx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

sorry it didnt work for you claire.good luck for youre next attempt.never stop trying.


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Claire, you and Dh take care. Sorry about the witch arriving.
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXX


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

For Claire 

So sorry to hear of your news 

Sending you a big hug ^group^

take care

julie


----------



## Hayley E (Apr 1, 2004)

Claire, I'm so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked out this and glad to hear that you're not giving up.

It's a really difficult time, I know how hard it is but try to think of it as being one step closer to the attempt which will work.

Lots of love

Hayleyx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi girls

I've been over in the july august buddies summer rainbows thread, but as am a dreaded 2ww -er thought i'd say hi over here!

I had ET on 14 july, IVF fresh cycle, and I'm not testing at hospital until 30th. Which seems unfair, as other 14th's are 28th! So i will be home testing by then you can be sure!!!!!!!! How early is too early do you think?

Claire, i was so sorry to hear the dreaded AF had come, however you will be wishing her here for the next few months!

How much resting are you guys doing? I am taking it very easy, but am longing to get out and about a bit, as long as don't go mad, I should be ok right

Take care, and fingers crossed for you all, anni


----------



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

So sorry to hear your sad news Claire. I know it is hard, but you must try to keep postive and believe that you will get there in the end.

H AH - I had my ET on the 15th and am testing on 25th and am also going a bit mad. I was completely resting, but since SUnday I have been out a little bit - got hubbie to take me to the cinema and out for a meal - it was SO nice to get out of the house. I think as long as you dont do anything strenuous such as heavy lifting and such you should be fine. Just make sure that you put your feet up at least a fe hours each day and dont do anything that you might regret later. 

The waiting is horrendous isnt it? There is definately a limit as to how many mags/DVDS/books I can digest! The last two times I went back to work after the first week (both neg outcomes) which is why I decided that this time I would take the whole two weeks off. But there are lots of ladies on this site who have gone back to work and got BFP's so I really dont think it effects the outcome.

As for how early is too early to test - I have the same dilemma. My embies were transferred on day 5 (last Thursday) so I am really on day 11 now. I think I might do a hpt tomorrow night or Friday am which should be long enough after my HCG trigger injection to give an accurate result - I think anyway.......

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Hayley E (Apr 1, 2004)

HI all

In reply to AH and to reflect what Londongirl said, I think that as long as you don't overdo anything you're fine. My clinic actually encouraged me to get out of the house and go for little walks although not too long obviously.

I came back to work on Monday, I had my ET on 13th and I think it does help to have something else to focus on, although I really wouldn't recommend working the day of the results, I did that on my first IVF cycle - never again - I couldn't concentrate at all and was hysterical when I got a negative result.

During my second cycle, I didn't work and I still got a negative, so I really don't think it makes too much difference providing your job isn't too physical/stressful of course.

Good luck to everyone

LOL

Hayleyx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi girls 

I also test on the 30th - had my ET on 16th 
Sorry to sound thick but Ive really having trouble with dates and days!
is the day of EC day 1 for the embies ?
And if so do they count ET day as Day 3 ?
I know it doesnt mean I can test any sooner but would like to know where I am!
julie


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

if this helps they told me on monday (ET) that I shold count that as day1.
Not sure if all clinics refer tot his as the same. Good luck.
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Macaroni (Julie) - welcome over! Normally embies are x number of days old when ET is undertaken. After that we tend to talk in dpt (days past transfer). The earliest you should really test if you are desperate to is 10dpt, but you won't get a reliable positive (if it's been showing as neg from 10dpt) until at least 14dpt. If it's postive at 10dpt then it's likely you've hit the jackpot, unless you've been having additional trigger shots of hcg in the 2ww!

Tinker - how you doing with your protein intake! Hope they haven't admitted you today 

Karen-C - mad at 9dpt that's not bad going!

Claire - really sorry that the old witch showed her face, when she was definitely not required. Hope you are coping OK, sometimes getting the review appointment in and knowing when you can go again does help ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^

zoe w - not being funny but are you sure that they are kidney pains? They could be OHSS, have you contacted your clinic to tell them? Well worth doing so as it could be with lots of water and an intake of protein you'll be fine. If it is a kidney infection, get well soon!

anni - good to see you over here too! I would never test earlier than 10dpt (on a 2 or 3 day embryo transfer).

londongirl - not trying to tempt you to test early but I had a blast transfer done last November, the embie was 6 days old when ET was done (had been frozen at day 3) and I tested 6dpt.........which is your equivalent of today! Anyway, if you do test - good luck!

Jemma - good luck for tomorrow.

Zoe w, manda and Tina - all the very best for tomorrow if you do test, if not for Friday!

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd - 

manda73UK IVF ET - Testing - 23rd

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th

Hayley E IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th

kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Macaroni IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

a h IVF ET - 14th July Testing - 30th

*AUGUST*

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd 


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Sue - Do you think it could be OHSS even though I didn't respond well. I only had 7 follicles, which had 4 eggs. I am concerned that it is not an infection as the pain is actually higher than my kidney and the antibiotics have not done much yet! I am also very bloated. I have spoken to the hospital but my DR is on holiday and they have said that if A&E have done a urine test which states you have an infection it must be right....

I think I am going to see how I feel tomorrow and if things aren't any better then I will have to go back to the hospital. 
I am not having bloods done Friday, I have just been told to do a hpt on Friday, which is a bit naff as I don't have any AF symtoms and will still feel unsure even if it is negative...

Zoe W xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

If you are bloated then yep sorry I do think it's OHSS (although at this stage....!).

Some people can get OHSS with a fewer number of follies......

Drink cranberry juice, water and get the protein in and see how you are tomorrow!

Would definitely call your clinic where you had tx done though!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Sue, I'll give them a call tomorrow.

1 week and 1 day left for you, wishing you all the best - how exciting!! 

Zoe xx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Zoe - OHSS could be happening because your little cargo has implanted and is sending out HCG signals!!!! Thats what happened to me ... I was horribly bloated and really painful ovaries. Although it seemed to make it worse to have a full bladder all the time, the huge amounts of fluids I've had to get through have definitely flushed the bloating through. To give you an idea I had about 5 litres of water yesterday, 1 litre of milk, and then had to set my alarm to drink more every three hours through the night .... its working though! Finally feeling better.

I think mine was made worse by very high levels of HCG - 387 yesterday on official test day!!! Seems like we might have more than one pea in the pod ....

Anyway, I hope you're feeling much better soon and have a lovely BFP when you decide to test.

Good luck for tomorrow Jemma, and everyone else testing in the next few days.

xxx Kate


----------



## tinker (Jul 9, 2004)

HI everyone,

well i wasnt admitted to hospital, im still very bloated but drinking lots of cranberry juice(thanks for the advice sue ). they took blood to check hormone levels . ive still got enlarged ovaries and a lot of fluid on my abdomen  but its not got any worse . ive to go back on friday again for another scan and yet more blood tests. hope everyone else is staying postive and hugs to those who had bad news  

lots of love to you all and fingers crossed

tinker
xxx


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

I wondered if i might join you on this thread. I had 2 lovely grade 1 embies put back on 18th. We are officially testing on 2nd August but will do my first HPT on 31st July as i know i wont be able to wait.

Claire so sorry it hasnt worked for you this time but hopefully youi will have another go and things will be different for you. SEnding you lots of love.

Thats about it for now, speak to everyone soon and loads of luck and babydust

Shaz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
hows everyone doing.better than me i hope.its only been 7 day since et and it feels like a life time.my friend whos 13 week pregnant with her 4th child was complaining 2day.i thought at least you can have kids .id love to be throwing up knowing its cause im carrying a child.but she dosent mean ought by it.
mrsP-it would be great if you were carry 2.all the best to you.
to all the others i havent named good luck to you.i know you will all be feeling like me.i was really happy at the begining of treatment but now im just soo down in the dumps.im sure it will pass


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

MrsP I hope thats whats happening, just have to wait and see, I've promised myself that I am not going to test until Friday morning, want to enjoy it for as long as it last, if you know what I mean. Wow possibley 2 peas in your pod, thats fantastic. 

Joe33 - Hang in there sweetie, you know what they say about sending positive vibes to your womb! I know I'm a fine one to talk (don't practise what I teach) I know it's difficult with pregnant pepople all around, my sister is 6months, best friend 4months and another friend just given birth and all they do is bloody moan..... Hope you feel better tomorrow 

Welcome Sheboo to the 2ww 

Tinker - Glad you wasn't admitted today, hope you start to feel more comfortable soon 

Well i'm off to have plenty of cranberry, water and protein.

Take care all you 2wwers
ZoeWxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi 2wwers
Just popped in to say thank you all for the lovely messages,  I just read some out to the DP who has finally got over his FF- jealousy issues and is now positively interested in your posts. I can't let him read too much or he'll find out what I've been saying about him!   
He thinks you're all amazing and very good for me. Actually I reckon he's pleased I tell you lot everything instead of going on at him!!  Anyway your thoughts have really helped - they've made me cry, 11 but that's been good, I think. (masochist).  You are all so brilliant and when I read your bios you are all so inspiring, I couldn't possibly wallow.

All those of you with positive news, I'm really pleased for you, big hugs and good luck. (Mrs P, go girl!) 

The rest of you, keep hanging on in there, I'm rooting for you. I'm probably going back to chatting with the babydusters board as I feel a bit of a fraud sticking on the 2ww when I've no more waiting to do!  but I am checking in now and then to see how you're all getting on. 

Zoe, I've posted you some thoughts on b'dusters - I'm a bit worried about you.

Me and DP will get there, we're still smiling (mostly)    Just can't wait till September............

hugs to all of you
Clairexxx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Girls

Claire - sorry for you BFN. I know only too well how that feels - but I am pleased you are planning to go again. 

Mrs P - Very well done, and such high HCG - I bet it's twinnies!

Hello to everyone else and welcome to the newbies.

Just to let you know, I won't be testing till Monday (as Friday is 2 weeks after EC only - which my clinic test with a blood test. Long story but as I live in Dorset and am not in London till next Wed, I won't be going all that way for a blood test. The last 2 times I have driven for 4 hours had a 5 min blood test, and had my AF by the time I got home!!!!!!!!!!).

Will probably do a HPT on sunday/monday and then go to clinic for bloods on Wed.

So good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow - I so hope it's BFP's for everyone.

Love Tinaxx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi girls 
Hope everyone is doing ok 
Am 6dpt today and Ive never known time move so slowly! 
Hope you dont mind if I have a little moan to you guys -Im fed up of feeling so c**p all the time! DH says its like living with a medical dictionary - hes ringing me from work to get the latest symptom! He actually had the cheek to ask if it was possible to get sympathetic symptoms yet as one of the guys at work had said that he had morning sickness when his wife did - that wouls be all I need - hes bad enough if he gets a cold!
Still feel a bit bloated - soreness from EC gone - but IBS spasms are driving me mad ( its like "ticking" on my left side - maybe its a bomb they put in with the embies!) And I feel like that panda on the advert " bamboo makes me windy - it was so bad last night I thought I was endangered!" ( no Im NOT eating bamboo!)
Boobs only sore from the afternoon onwards - DH under strict instructions to stay at least 3 feet away from them at all times- this is getting more difficult for my sweetie as they are growing daily and he cant remember what sex felt like and is struggling having to wake up to jordonesque wife every day!
Keep being aware of strong smells - yesterday smell of toilet cleaner and bathroom cleaner made me feel really queasy and I have strange food cravings (eg plain salted crisps when I normally never eat crisps! and also dry bread - right off anything sweet - definately weird!)
Managed to cook tea for me and DH last night for the first time in over a week as he has been so sweet looking after me and I felt sorry for him and by the time I sat down at the table felt sick again and couldnt eat it - yet an hour later I was putting in the microwave as I was starving!
These hormones have a lot to answer for!
Suppose its just all part of the the lovely 2ww but I am going mad!
Sure its not just me - still at least I can still laugh at it
julie


----------



## Hayley E (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi all

First of all a massive congrats to Mrs P, that is fantastic news, you must be absolutely thrilled!

Julie, I know exactly how you feel, I've not got any strange food cravings or anything but I'm extremely bloated with huge, sore boobs - my clinic has told me not to read anything into this however as it's most probably the progesterone gel that I'm applying that is causing these symptoms.

I'm feeling really down today as Im very premenstrual which of course isn't a good sign, I think it's the prog. gel which is preventing the AF from starting. Does anyone know whether you can have AF symptoms but still have a positive result? I think I'm probably grasping at straws, but we can't help it can we!

My test on Monday seems like an eternity away, I'd do a HPT beforehand but I don't want to do it only to get a negative result - at least now there's a modicum of hope.

Sorry to be so down, it's impossible to be up beat all the time isn't it.

Claire, you've definitely got the right attitude, so glad to hear that you're looking forward, it's the only way.

Best of luck to you all.

Hayleyxx


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Hayley,

One of my friends had bad af pain for whole of 2nd week of 2ww and she now has a baby boy- it's not over yet!!

Amber x


----------



## Hayley E (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Amber

Thank you so much for your message, you've made me feel loads better.

It's not really pains that I've got, more of that dizzy, slightly draggy feeling that you get just before AF. Still, you never know do you so I should try to remain positive.

When are you testing?

Thanks again.

Hayleyx


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Well I have tested a day early and yipeeeeeeeee it's a BFP, I couldn't quite believe my eyes. I have spoken to the hospital and they said that they thought that I was due to the pains that I had been having, so MrsP you were spot on girl.

I think I will test again tomorrow as I am nervous that the line might disappear.

Hope the rest of you are okay and we hear some more positive real soon, hang in there girls as you can see in my previous post I thought it was all over for me on Monday.

Lol
A very happy Zoe and s very tearful DH xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

well done girl!

i do come on here religiously everyday cause i was here once and know what its like.

i am 13 wks today and still keep looking at the test in the bathroom cabinet! LOL

good luck x

Zoe x


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Girls

Zoew - well done girl! You have got all of Firday testers off to a great start.

Take care

Love Tinaxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Zoe - thought so, especially with the OHSS signs so late on!!!!!  Well chuffed for you! Did you call your clinic re the bloating etc?

Kate - fab news on your official confirmation! Nice healthy levels there!

Tinker - hope your scan on Friday goes OK and thank goodness you've not been admitted!

Sheboo - welcome over, all added to the list on the previous page!

Joe - hope today you are feeling a little brighter?

Claire - glad you are taking some comfort from the boards (((((((hugs))))))). Don't feel funny for posting on the 2ww, if you're comfy here stay!

TinaK - that's very restrained!!!!!!!! Good luck for when you do test!

Macaroni - sorry I shouldn't but your post made me  . Hang on in there!

Hayley - yep you can have AF symptoms and a positive result!

Lots of love and luck to you all
Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
im feeling better 2day.im now thinking just get on with life as i cant do a bloody thing about what the result will be .ive realized im not on my own feeling that it hasnt worked for me so all the support you girls have gave me is fab.
zoe-thats fantastic news.enjoy the rest of the 9 months now and put youre feet up girl.


----------



## kiera (Jun 30, 2004)

Well done to all with pos result and big hug to those who weren't successful. I went back to clinic yesterday due to pain and they did scan which showed inrease in lining from 8mm to 15mm which they promise is a good sign, feeling very pre-menstrual and poor dh wants to emigrate until 29/7. Daren't get hopes up as this is only 1st attempt. This site has been a life saver i think i would have gone insane ages ago with out your support.

Kiera


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Congratulations Zoe - another positive!

Hayley - I think most of my wierd pains are wind and constipation! As my husband would say " could do with a pull through with a christmas tree!" (Dont ask!)Hang on in there girl we can do this!

Sue - glad it made you laugh - it was meant to be funny (even though its all true worse luck) - thought it might cheer us up a bit! Not long before D day for you now - how are you feeling?

take care guys 
stay sane 
julie


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi 2WW'ers 
CONGRATULATIONS zoe! great news.

Julie - you really are having wierd symptoms! I just have some wierd ovary pain on the right, and feel knackered, but thats it.

Must go, DH has just come home early! Will take advantage ! (not in that way...docs orders..)
speak soon, anni


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Zoe

Congrats! on your bfp x x

Laine x


----------



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Just did a hpt and it was negative and think I am about to get af (got some spotting etc). I am hoping that it may be too early to test (my blood test is on Sunday) and it is not over till the fat lady sings as they say - but feeling pretty low and like it may be over for me again! 

Zoe - big congrats on your BFP! 

Victoria


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
kierra-your linning is brill.when i had my last scan my lining was only 8mm.my clinic said they aim for 10mm but anything above 6mm is fine.
londongirl-dont give up hope.its not over for you yet.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Victoria,

It's still too early to give up. On my first cycle I had a friend from the clinic who had spotting and felt very "AF'ish" in her 2ww and she still had a BFP!

Everything crossed for you.

With warmest regards,


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Sue I have Just had a call from the doctor who has said that it is normal for me to feel this way and they are all the signs that some people get with an induced pregnancy. Also urine test from A&E shows that I have quite a bad infection However I am going to see him tomorrow to get checked over. Still in quite as bit on pain and would like my mind put at rest. Also been told to continue to drink 3-4 litres a day. Thanks for your help!

Londongirl - As you said it's not over yet. I tested 10dpt and got a negative and only have a faint line today, so don't give up yet sweetie xx

Good luck to thes rest of you girls testing tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for your messages and for all your support over the past few weeks. Don't know how I got through it last time without you all.

Many Thanks
ZoeW xxx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Well done Zoe!!!!!!!!!!! Thats fantastic news. Do keep up the fluids, and I have to say my night of alarm setting for fluids every 3 hours really seems to have done the trick. It hasn't been much fun because every time my bladder gets full it feels worse .... but its the only way to crack it in the end. It'll help those kidneys as well.
I needed a lot of reassurance from my clinic as well, as I was so uncomfortable and bloated I thought something must be going wrong. But they convinced me it was normal especially with high levels of hcg, and fluids were the only way out! The other thing I added to the mix was lemon and ginger tea - ginger is great for warming and cleansing. Couldn't hurt!

Victoria!!!! Please don't give up yet. Just a few more days. All you need for a positive blood test is over 50 hcg, and theres NO WAY that would show up yet. Theres still time just hang on in there a little bit longer.

Wishing everyone testing in the next few days the best of luck, and hope the rest of the 2ww speeds along for everyone else. Just remember its those nasty drugs giving you all the weird and wonderful symptoms so try and keep yourselves distracted and don't give up hope. 

xxx Kate


----------



## tinker (Jul 9, 2004)

hi everyone,

well im feeling much better today , still a bit bloated but not breathless anymore . i got a positive result from the blood tests thay took on monday which was at 200 , 12dpt, hopefully thats a good level. terrified to get excited though till ive had a scan on 18th august. huge thanks to all of you for your support youve been great . big hugs to all of you will bad news and lots of luck to all of you still to test.

lots of love

tinker
xx


----------



## Hayley E (Apr 1, 2004)

Congratulations Zoe and Tinker - fantastic news, you must be thrilled - it's positive results like yours that keep us all going.

Londongirl, please don't give up hope until the official pregnancy test - it's still too early to know for sure.

My clinic have told me that I could do a HPT on Sunday (testing Monday at clinic) but this still wouldn't be 100%, so I'm trying to hold on 'til Monday although I have loads of hpts in my drawer - very tempting.

May we all get what we wish for - even if it's not this time round, we just have to keep plugging away.

Best of luck to everyone yet to test and commiserations to those with a BFN - there's always hope - you have to keep telling yourself this.

Love to all

Hayleyx


----------



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Tinker - thats great news - congratulations!!!


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations Tinker and Zoe - wonderful news 

Fee xxxx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi girls
Congratulations To Zoe and Tinker! Excellent!
Just an update on my weird symptoms.
Yesterday I had probably my worse day so far - constipated had awful wind(!)and tummy cramps just felt swollen up and ugly!
The cramps were just like period pains and I was convinced that was it! Also was going mad with cabin fever as hadnt been out since ET - DH took me for a little walk on the beach and even though I felt quite tired afterwards it seemed to work wonders.
First thing this morning had to get to the loo quick - thats the constipation sorted! (sorry if TMI) Tummy cramps gone and feel much more positive today.
Am still worried about getting OHSS so Im going to rest more and drink even MORE water today!
Everything feels like it has settled down now - do you think it could have been implantation?
This is my first IVF and just dont know what my body is going to do next!
Take care guys 
julie


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning! 

Well Tinker    congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!   wonderful news! Those levels at 12dpt are good! Might be suggesting twins!

macaroni - glad things have settled, god knows what it was! You'll find out if it was implantation soon! Still giggling at your post yesterday!

Hayley - if you hold out, you're stronger than I ever was!!!!!!!  good luck.

Zoe - hope your check up reassures you today and all goes well

manda, Tina and Victoria - thinking of you and all the very best

Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd - 

manda73UK IVF ET - Testing - 23rd

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th - 

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th

Hayley E IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th

kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Liz11 FET IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Macaroni IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

a h IVF ET - 14th July Testing - 30th

*AUGUST*

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi to all my fellow 2ww cellmates,

Would you mind shuffling up the bench for a new-girl please?

I am now in the 2ww after a FET yesterday. It all went very well and we ended up with 3 embies onboard. Hope this is not a decision we live to regret....

Wishing you all well and hoping for BFP's for us all!

Dear Sue, Could you please add me to the list (when you next update it) with a testing date of August the 3rd. This was an ICSI FET cycle with a ET date of the 22nd July. Thank you!

With love from,


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

This is a popular board - and it looks like a very positive one too. Let's hope so, as I'm joining you today too.
I had a frozen embryo put back today - just the one, as that's all I had - so now it's back to the worst bit of the whole process. Hopefully we can all get through it together.
I'm due to test on August 6th (Arrggghhh!)
Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome to Flopsy, Liz and Eliza.

Liz - I have also done two tests early (both negative). My official test date is Sunday so not quite sure what to think....my clinic said today that it is too early to test and that although some girls may get a positive result this early that others may not and that it does not necessarily mean that I am not pregnant!! I have had my af by this point in both my last cycles so am holding out hope......

It sounds like you are probably also testing too early - it is so hard not to though isnt it. As for the faint line- not sure about that.

Good luck!!!


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Eliza and Flopsy - good to see my fellow FETers on board!
Hope that the transfers went well!
It is now 7 days since my ET and am feeling fine - a little bit queasy but am sure that this is the cyclogest!
The days are dragging and have a test in my cupboard which I plan to perform on Tuesday. The clinic test in Thursday - but am afraid I am not that patient. Figure the embryos will be 14 days old on Tuesday and should have a result by then.
Not getting any symptoms except for the huge breasts that I have suddenly developed! But then that is the cyclogest.
Wishing everyone the best and hope to see lots of positives on the board.
Love
Luisa


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi liz, i tested early and got a neg,then tested again 3days leter thought i had a neg,went back 2 bathroom later it was pos didnt know what 2 think,then done 2 more tests and they where pos,but i sadly mc in dec,going 4 et w/c 2aug! good luck hope you get ur pos!! 
sarahc x


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
londongirl+liz.i tested yesterday and wednesday and got a negative but im not taking notice of the result.i shouldnt test till 30th july so i know i did it too early.ive got 6 tests in my drawer so i will be testing sunday.mon.tue.wed,thur,fri.i think i should get a correct result either wed or thurs.
well i went shopping todday and spent £50 on books.if that dosent keep me busy next week then wot will?
hope you all have a nice weekend and that the sun stays out


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya folks. it is me again. 
Still trying to chill out. Got invited over to a friends house fro the afternoon yesterday, got fed and just chilled in the garden all afternooon, it was brill   .
Keep looking for signs, as we all do, keeping positive one minute, questionable the next,you know how it goes, boobs a little tenr then not, queezy then not. Anyway, i am gonna try and convince DH to take me for a wlak later as he insist I do not do too much, love hiime dearly!!!!!!  
CAN I ASK A QUESTION THAT MIGHT NEED A LITTLE TOOM MICH INFORMATION?
Cyclogest in in the morning then pooing 1to 2 hours later, does it still get into my system? Sorry. You know how we worry.
Lots of  on this thread, good sign and it's the summer    They do say IVF mroe positive int he summer months, let's hope it is for all of us  
Spk 2 ya l8er (practising text cuase my niece doesn't think I am very good at it, and niether do I )
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and Wise   
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi Welshy,

Don't know for definate but I wouls imagine it does. TMI but mine tend to dribble out over the next few hours after insertion anyway, so I think it still does the job!! I love going for walks, it's great for the mind and always makes you feel more positive. xx

Good luck for all you girls testing over the next few days, I can't keep up with this page!!! And no one seems to stick to their official testing day, were're all so naughty!

Sue How are things with you, not long now to you have that little bundle in your arms, it's so exciting 

went back to the hospital yesterday and they have confirmed that I don't have OHSS, just slightly enlarged ovaries, but no fluid in the abdomen or anywhere else. I need to go back monday with a urine test as they want to ensure that the infection has gone. I still have quite a bit on pain in my back and am now begining to wonder if it could be muscular or maybe a trapped nerve!! Not going up the hospital anymore, so I think I will speak to my acupuncturist on Tuesday, she also does shiatsu.
I took the pregnancy test to show my dr as I was concerned that the line was faint and he told be that it was there, your pregnant and thats that. Now it seems to be sinking in, well sort of.

Anyway girls enjoy the sun and look after yourselves. 

Zoe xxx


----------



## zoe w (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry Tinker many congats on your BFP ^thumbsup^


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

What glorious weather. I went swimming this morning (nothing too strenuous) and imagined my little defrosted icepop doing the backcrawl in my tummy too. Have been feeling a bit crampy though, and the awful cyclogest has kicked in big time. And I'm only at the start of the 2ww!
Flopsy - good to see you on the 2ww wait too - I'm sure we've "cycled" together in the past (you don't forget a name like Flopsy...)
And Luisa - don't test too early - you'll only torture yourself!
Hope everyone has a super weekend thinking positive thoughts.

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Flopsy, Liz and Eliza - welcome aboard to you all!  Nice to see some more FET'ers here!

Victoria - there are girls on here who have tested before 14dpt and it's been negative and then at 14dpt it's been positive, it's not over until the old witch appears, good luck for tomorrow.

Joe   can't believe you've already tested, think you might be joining the early testing leagues which include Carol and Woppa....... oh and er me!

Welshy - the cyclogest is absorbed within about 20 mins! So don't worry if you, well you know!  Keep chillin girl!

Zoe - really pleased that it's not OHSS!  Still all the extra fluids wont hurt!

Tina - know you're not testing till later (Monday?) so thinking of you.

Manda, hope you're OK too!

Karen-C, Hayley and Laroussi - if you test early - good luck!

Thinking of you all.
Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd - 

manda73UK IVF ET - Testing - 23rd

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th - 

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th - 

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th

Hayley E IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th

kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Liz11 FET IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Macaroni IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

a h IVF ET - 14th July Testing - 30th

*AUGUST*

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hiya 2WW'ers

Wrote a big long reply yesterday, then lost it, as mouse froze. Bloody thing.

I feel a bit 'yak' today (and yesterday). Not OHSS am sure, as not that bad, but VERY achey ovaries. Feels just like when I was in the later stages of Stiming. Phoned the clinic and they said follicles had filled with fluid. Thats like OHSS but without the sickness and bloating etc? yes? I dont even really know. But am taking Sue and Kates advice to Zoe from earlier in the thread, and drinking lots cranberry juice and water and resting (it only hurts when i move!!!). Trying NOT to get excited though, because zoe and kate both got a BFP, am hoping I will too. But am sure lots of people get this and then get a BFN. Half the time I think i imagine stuff. Or talk myself into it. I always thought that because got loads of pains mid cycle normally, and was convinced i had blocked tubes....and i had! 
Gosh, sorry, am really rambling today!!!!!!

Tinker - congrats!
Hi to all new joiners.
Good luck to all weekend testers like London girl and hayley. 
Bye for now, anni

oh, ps. I believe that if you read a HPT then after 10 mins ignore anything that happens to it, if the line disappears or appears. Some of them do that. its in the first 10 mins that it counts. Is the same with home ovulation tests.


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
sueL-i know im soo obsessed with testing.im going for the guiness world record i think .i did another one today and that was negative but ive got till friday before my test at hospital so im taking it too serious.
its now 9 days since et so im nearly at the end.it will be weird when its all over with.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Dear Sue, Luisa & Eliza - thank you for the warm welcome. Nice to see some familiar names - hope that it is our turn this time!

I'm still on semi "house arrest" by my DH. Not too bad as walks are allowed. Spent today BBQ'ing and lying around in whatever breeze I could find.

Tomorrow we have ticket for the cricket at Lords and I'm hoping to go and stay out of the sun as much as possible. 

Victoria (Londongirl) - thinking of you and hoping for a BFP on your official test tomorrow.

Anni - hope you are feeling better soon and those painful ovaries calm down.

With love to all the 2wwer's from,


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi ladies, just checking in. Many congrats to those who tested +'ve this week, and am sending big hugs to those whose dreams are on hold for a little longer. Will be testing on Wednesday and for the first time have actually resisted not testing early - Joe33 you did make me smile when I read your posts! My DH doesn't believe I will be able to hold out but I have convinced myself it would be bad luck for me if I test early. Like you all I am spending every minute of the day looking for signs. I am so glad I found this website - its a complete life saver. My DH cant believe how calm I've been and I'm sure a lot is to do with reading all your posts.

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days! And enjoy the sunshine too!


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Today has been a terrible day - woke up with the worst pains - so bad that i have spent half the day in hospital - the gyno said it is too early to detect hcg levels (8 days since transfer) and not to give up hope. The pains have been horrific so now not feeling too hopeful.
Horrible horrible day and apologies for my rant.

Good luck to everyone testing and wishing you lots of positive results.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh Luisa,

You poor sausage! Did the Gynie have any idea what was causing the pain?

With love and concern from,


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Clarky,

Well done on making it this far without testing. All the best for a BFP on Wednesday.

With love from,


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya all
Can I join in please ET was yesterday 24th and it was a day 2 transfer so testing day for me is the 5th August.At the moment I'm feeling bored already.Lied down all day yesterday but will venture out to enjoy the sunshine today.Hope you will all be able to keep me sane during these 11 days


Love always
Georgia
xx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hello girls

Flopsy - welcome to the 2ww - I was cycling with you in Feb/March - I hope your dreams come true this time.

Well, as for me, did a HPT this morning - and POSTIVE!!!!!!!!!!! Fourth time lucky for us - we are sooooo excited, and over the moon. Hoping this little one(s) makes it.

Love to all - off to climb back onto my cloud!!

Love Tinaxx


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Tina!!!!

Bet you are floating this morning, CONGRATS to you and your DH!!!

It's the best feeling in the world, isn't it?!

Here's to a happy 9 months!

Love Jules xxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

WOW TinaK. 
congratulations
Well done you and hubby.
enjoy the next nine months, then .......yrs to come.
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning

a h - nightmare when you lose a post isn't it!  sounds like mild ohss to me, as long as you keep up the fluids you'll be fine!

Joe  

Flopsy - enjoy Lords!

Clarky - I'm impressed you're not testing early! Resolve!

Luisa - take it easy, sorry yesterday was horrible, hope today is better 

Georgia - all added and wishing you all the very best!

Finally - Tina - so chuffed for you! I know I've sent you an IM  

Victoria - hope you are OK?

Karen-C, Hayley and Laroussi - good luck!

Thinking of you all.
Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd - 

manda73UK FET IVF ET - Testing - 23rd - 

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd - 

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th - 

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th - 

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th - 

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th

Hayley E IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th

kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Liz11 FET IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Macaroni IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

a h IVF ET - 14th July Testing - 30th

*AUGUST*

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET -  18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hiya girls

Hope you are well, in various stages of cycle. Am feeling bit better, had lots of liquids, and lived on the loo!!!!!!!! Only 3 days until HPT (as that will be 14 dpt )and 5 days until hospital blood one! Please dont let AF come before then at least.....

Tina - CONGRATULATIONS, great to hear a success story...

Georgia, welcome! from your biography (which i still havent worked out how to do...)it looks like you have been through some times, and deserve a bit of luck. So fingers crossed.

Luisa - you poor thing. i wonder what it was. Could have been a HUGE implant pain, as 8dpt is about the time... Here's hoping.

Sue - not long now for you..... good luck.

Hope the rest of you well, take care, love anni


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
i havnt tested today. .im holding back and trying to wait till at least tuesday.i must admit i dont think its worked for me as i have been getting negatives so ill just take it as it comes
tina-fantastic news 
hope the rest of you are coping well.im going to have my dinner and read a book to pass time on.i must admit the days are flying by for me now.i think its cause i dont want to know the result 
see you all later


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi 

Please can you add me to the list?

DH & I had ET on the 21st July (2 embies on board) and are due to test 5th August - seems ages away!!

Take care

Mandellen
xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello Ladies
Please can u add me on aswell had et on fri 23rd so guess test day will be 6th August, we had ICSI.
Hope u r all well fingers crossed for everyone
lol
Lou xx


----------



## manda73uk (Jul 16, 2004)

Hiya all, 

We got a BFP on friday 23rd! Last of our embies, so we are soooo grateful at the minute. I have PCOS so I had severe OHSS and hospitalised at E.C and was advised not to go there again. So we are praying everything going to be ok. 

Congrats to all the BFP's (there seems to be lots this month) and big hugs and thoughts to BFN's. 

Lots of Love to you all xxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Manda - many congrats to you! Wonderful news on your positive!   Don't blame you for wanting to skip doing a fresh again cos OHSS is nasty if it's really bad! 

Lou and Mandellen, all added to the list above - wishing you both lots of luck.

Joe - what no test?  Are you SURE?!! 

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Its officially a BFN. Feeling devastated, but am sure will be ok in a few days. We have got 5 frozen embies from this cycle, so at least that is something.

Loads of luck and postive thoughts to everyone testing soon, congrats to those who have finallly got the BFP they were after and commisserations to those that havent.

Hoepfully I will be back here in a couple of months!

Victoria


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Congratulations Manda and Tina and getting your dream have a very happy and healthy pregnancy you deserve it.


Victoria i have left you a message on the argc thread but loads of ^cuddleup^ again hun takecare of yourself and Dh

To everyone else thanks for making me welcome and yes a h have been through a lot but was only diagnosed back in May that I had natural killer cells so I was killing all the embryos hopefully that problems been resolved and this time will be my time I just cant afford it anymore
As for pregnancy test well compete nightmare dilemma there not sure if I will test if I do when is the best time to do it girls.

Oh well better go lie down again !!!!

Love to all
Georgia
xx

Sue are you going to tell us then boy or girl lol hope it all goes well babe...GOOOD LUCK


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Victoria - so sorry that the neg didn't change    hope you and dh take care of each other 

Georgia - high levels of NK cells, can appreciate where you're coming from but hell you have been through it. and nooooooooooooooo I'm not saying whether boy or girl!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Victoria,

I am so sorry to hear about the negative today. Really did think it as working for you. 

Sending (((HUGS))) as words are not enough on bad days like these.

With love from,


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10761

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------

